# 1951 Schwinn Panther Tank-Maroon



## KeithB (Oct 28, 2017)

I am looking for a 1951 era Schwinn Panther Tank to complete my bike. Bike is maroon/red combo. 
Let me know. Thanks


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 30, 2017)

Would you ever consider selling me this bike?


----------



## KeithB (Oct 30, 2017)

GenuineRides said:


> Would you ever consider selling me this bike?



I just got it last week and would like to get it back on the road. Looking for a tank. It cleaned up pretty well. This picture is from the ad that I purchased it from.


----------



## KeithB (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Kansan (Oct 31, 2017)

KeithB said:


> View attachment 700747



There is one that just sold, were you the buyer?


----------



## KeithB (Nov 1, 2017)

Kansan said:


> There is one that just sold, were you the buyer?



I got this on ebay about two weeks ago.


----------



## Schmity03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Did you buy just the frame


----------



## KeithB (Nov 10, 2017)

Still Looking for a tank/


----------



## hemifalcon (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice bike!! Good luck finding the tank!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithB (Dec 28, 2017)

Still looking for a Panther Tank


----------



## KeithB (Feb 4, 2018)

Still Looking


----------

